# Pure Michigan Hunt



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

Results posted today, here are mine
[SIZE=+1]*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2010 Pure Michigan Hunt drawing.
Bummer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rant:
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

definately a bummer.

Hopefully at least one went to a MS member.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

No luck here either!


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a loser


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Pooh Bieri said:


> I'm a loser


Me too! :help:


----------



## 1BIGNIMROD (May 7, 2009)

Me neither. What is the DNR going to do with all this extra money


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Me too!



> Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2010 Pure Michigan Hunt drawing.


Just like the elk drawing since 1984. 

I wonder if they will disclose how much money they hauled in on this drawing? I bet it was a good chunk of change?


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

add me to the unsuccessful pile...


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

rotest_e For me also


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Termie33 said:


> add me to the unsuccessful pile...


did you guys get an email... or can one look it up?


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

BallsRdragn said:


> did you guys get an email... or can one look it up?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the dnr web site and check drawing results. Good luck


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

It's rather hard to locate on the DNR's website, but it's at:

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

No luck here.


----------



## vandestd (Aug 31, 2007)

No luck either, and this is getting depressing with no winners


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

vandestd said:


> No luck either, and this is getting depressing with no winners


 
Same here: *Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2010 Pure Michigan Hunt drawing*


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

nope


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

nope.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

No luck here:sad:


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

No luck.:sad:


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2010 Pure Michigan Hunt drawing.*


----------

